# Super friendly pigeons need love Charlotte NC



## ducklady (Dec 11, 2004)

I have two pigeons taken in on two separate occasions that are both imprinted to humans. One was a pet who was tossed out to fend for himself. he was riding around on people shoulders in the neighborhood. Some neighbors wanted him dead because he was drinking from their pool so we got the call to come get him before he got hurt. he is the most tame pigeon i have ever seem. Lets you hold him and pet him and loves to ride around on your shoulder. The other pigeon is very tame although he also likes to ride around on your back, head or shoulder he doesn't appear to want to be held as much. The rescue volunteers really love the pigeons but we are really starting to accumulate them now and have two others, one with old leg injury and white one released after a wedding found starving. We are moving our aviaries at the end of July and need to find placement for some birds. We don't know how long the cages will be done before we will have them rebuilt in the new location. I hate for them to be in small cages because they really don't like them. I want these guys to be pets for someone who plans to spend time with them. I could give them to someone here that would keep them in a pen but i think they deserve more than that. 

Anyway if you want to give a home to either of our guys please email me. I seem to have the worst trouble getting posts on the board to go through. If you can please email me at the contact info listed below. 

Carolina Waterfowl Rescue 
P.O. Box 1484
Indian Trail, NC 28079
http://www.cwrescue.org
email [email protected]
Phone: 704-668-9486

"Maybe if more people had a duck in their lives, we 
all wouldn't be all so mad at each other" - Joe Mansheim

PS - Our rescue doesn't ship animals.


----------



## ducklady (Dec 11, 2004)

This new bird just loves people. He watched tv with me last night but my son wanted him to go to his room so they could play video games (no one else will play video games with him). The pigeon was happy to hang out with him and rode on his shoulder all night. When i got up this morning they were sleeping together on the couch. He is a really great pigeon for someone who wants a pet. Here is a photo of him with my sone (who ovbiously needs a bath)


----------



## ducklady (Dec 11, 2004)

These guys have homes, you can delete this thread.


----------

